# Liquid Gold



## burningsuntech (Jun 15, 2013)

This is perhaps the prettiest stuff I have ever seen.

I have been saving all the results of learning the AP process and this is the results of 15.5 grams of foils, powders etc. that I filtered, boiled, filtered again, dissolved using the HCl/Cl process, and filtered twice more.

Now I'm evaporating some of the liquid off and dissipating the chlorine for my first drop. I can't tell you how excited I am to see results.

Thanks to all who have posted here. Your input made this possible.


----------

